
Microsoft’s share of the consumer market has dropped from 95% to 20% in 8 years - Libertatea
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/143277-microsofts-share-of-the-consumer-market-has-dropped-from-95-to-20-in-8-years?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=microsofts-share-of-the-consumer-market-has-dropped-from-95-to-20-in-8-years
======
swiecki
This is a really flawed way at looking at the market. Including tablets and
smartphones in the PC market doesn't work because most people have a PC and a
table and a phone.

------
mrb
Duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4913939>

